# fly travel (saa)



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Great news!
Currently I'm booking for July/August (second trip to SA this year )

2 years ago they charged me EUR 240 (approx. ZAR3000) because of my 8kg bowcase.:sad:

Cheers
DB


----------



## TBossHSauce (May 20, 2009)

Good to know...I too am going to SA this August!


----------



## shae marks (May 31, 2009)

It is no secret that South African Airways is a dominating airline company, rising from strength to strength. The leadership which SAA has achieved in the airline industry over the years is reflected in the development and launch of a dedicated website, a while back; submerging them into the ever popular and expanding global Internet industry, and hereby enabling SAA to be better reached and thus recognised internationally.

In the past, SAA had a limited global network with low flight frequency. Today, however, as a result of alliance partnerships occurring since September 1998, SAA has been able to improve passenger service by flying more frequently and successfully aligning itself with other airlines and their routes. With these improvements, SAA has the key objective to be the leading South African airline brand in all markets and, by reaching more than 7000 destinations throughout the world, it is steadily achieving this goal. Carrying more than 6.5 million passengers each year, this airliner serves 34 cities in 26 countries on six continents. However, even though internationally recognised, SAA is still one of South Africa's leading airliners, flying more than 20 domestic routes, with 2ights between Cape Town and Johannesburg a day. SAA has as of late aso become a proud member of the Star Alliance, bringing the world to Africa and taking Africa to the world. With more resulting routes and flight options, SAA can offer passengers greater travel satisfaction through the increased conveniences which it is now able to offer them.
For those who spend many hours traveling the globe and find it stressful to make flight bookings and initial travel arrangements, then make a stop at the official website of South African Airways. Through this site, flight bookings can be made in a matter of minutes, saving you time and even saving you money. The website has been specifically created for making the process of organising travel arrangements hassle and stress-free. It is in fact now a fun and pleasurable experience to make a flight booking with this user-friendly website and the services which it provides online.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ (May 19, 2008)

I find their website very difficult to use, with regards to looking up baggage restrictions. I could not find the section on baggage, sporting goods, so I finally just gave up! Guess I'll just stick with Delta.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

StickFlicker AZ said:


> I find their website very difficult to use, with regards to looking up baggage restrictions. I could not find the section on baggage, sporting goods, so I finally just gave up! Guess I'll just stick with Delta.


http://www.flysaa.com/fares/nav/en/...?NewSession=true&locale=en_za&loadFrame=false

Click on "baggage information", then on "sporting equipment". Easy.

DB


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

http://www.flysaa.com/Shared/baggage_sporting_equipment.html

keep a copy with you when travelling........
it's a new policy, when i flew on SAA 2 weeks ago, the check-in lady still wanted to charge me for excess baggage......that's before i told her about the change, and showed her the print out


----------



## smbmd (Jan 31, 2006)

*Saa*

So do they now allow you 2 checked bags PLUS a bow case? Or 2 checked bags including the bow case?
Thanks.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

